# Shows?



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me if you have to be a member of the NMC to got to the shows or are they open to the public interested in them..... thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You don't have to be a member to attend the show, just to exhibit mice.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

so are you saying i would have to show mice to go to the show or could i just pop over to see the mice? ...... sorry for being stupid


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You could come to the show just to look around yes, you don't have to show anything. I'm just saying that if you did want to enter mice in the show you would have to be a member to do so. Depending on what show you go to there may or may not be an entry fee set by the venue (not the NMC).


----------

